# Romania and Bulgaria coffee experiences



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi all,

as we got back home today from a vacation, I would like to report on few coffee experiences after 9 days and 3800 km driving across from Poland to Romania and Bulgaria and back. We aimed for Vichren, the second highest peak of Bulgaria and then a bit of relax at the shore of the Black Sea.

All accommodation was through a booking website in private places or small apartment facilities. I will post some pictures later after processing.

First night was in Timisoara, Romania and I was offered a dzezve coffee by the homeowner. It was a surprisingly good, nice balanced cup, apparently arabica coffee, a pleasure after driving 750 km myself









Then we went to Dobrinishte, a nice village under the Pirin mountains. On the way there I had a surprisingly nice superautomat doppio at a petrol station somewhere around Vratsa town.

The main center under Pirin mountains is the Banske village, where I had a quite good espresso - Illy - but I asked for a short doppio which they successfully made







It had nice acidity and sweet body after cooling down a bit.

Driving in Bulgaria, I saw really nice equipment at petrol stations, some E61 group machines paired with proper grinders, one nice find on the way to the shore was a three group Rancilio Classe 9 machine with the Rancilio Kryo OD grinder. I've asked for a doppio but it was a disappointment - I've got something like cafe crema, perhaps 120 ml of output..but I needed the caffeine so two portions of sugar and I drank most of it. The taste was terrible.

At Nessebar, I had an espresso affogado amaretto - now that was a nice one, espresso mixed with amaretto liquor served in small metal jug on the side of a scoop of vanilla ice cream in a small glass, to be poured over it and drank. I really enjoyed it.

The rest of coffee drinks were drips made by myself using Feldgrind and the Java Maestro metal dripper.

I wasn't searching for any specialty coffee shops, just went along with what was available or which place looked good, so I didn't have high expectations, but overall it was a fine trip from the coffee drinking point of view IMO.

Thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Sounds like you had some good coffee experiences, and being laid back about it - what a great attitude to have









I can't wait to see some holiday photos, when you get time


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks like I only took two coffee related pics...my brain was probably overheating







mind you, there was 37 °C in the shade at the shore, while at home in the mountains it was 6 °C when we came back, so quite a difference









what I found surprising is that normally there is also instant on offer at cafés in Bulgaria









and this is the short double Illy I specifically asked for - it was good

















I'll add more pics from the trip a bit later on


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi @Stanic! I'm from Bulgaria (Sofia to be exact). The coffee scene here is pretty behind. There are some specialty shops in Sofia but they are not very good. Bucharest is doing much better. I'll be visiting Belgrade around the end of September. It's supposed to have a few nice places according to the European Coffee Trip.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Where did you get the espresso in Nessebar ?

A bit late for this holiday but we are just up the coast in Svetei Vlas. There was a coffee shop just off the main road but this was only open for one season and closed 2 years ago. Most restaurants serve strong Nes rather than espresso - not quite the same !


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

working dog said:


> Where did you get the espresso in Nessebar ?
> 
> A bit late for this holiday but we are just up the coast in Svetei Vlas. There was a coffee shop just off the main road but this was only open for one season and closed 2 years ago. Most restaurants serve strong Nes rather than espresso - not quite the same !


It was at Coffee Bar Fronton, at the town square - first thing they brought me after ordering the espresso affogado amaretto was a cup of black instant







after reclamation they made a nice one. After the amaretto taste wore of, I could still taste the espresso for some time, it was good. But now that you say, it could have been nespresso - they didn't have a bar outside so I can't be 100% sure


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Cluj in Romania has very good coffee!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

few pictures - we slept in Timisoara, Romania first night, then drove around the Iron Gate dam at Danube and crossed it via ferry at Bechet









then we stayed at mountain village Dobrinishte in Bulgaria, but first we visited Melnik - the smallest town in the world







located within higly eroded sandstone formations, very beautiful, great restaurant and excellent wine









from Bansko (resort mountain village next to Dobrinishte) we climbed the Vichren mountain - 2914 m asl, the second highest peak in Bulgaria, composed mostly of marble


----------

